# Neat video of horses jumping...



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

found this video today while surfing the net....
I love the first horse!
hope this link works...
May have been posted on here before!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

That's amazing!! I absolutely adore jumping! One day I'd like to get higher than 3'6 but I don't think I'll ever jump like those guys. Holy cow!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was a really neat video! Some of those clips were just insane! thanks for sharing it.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow!! some of those jumps were taller that the horse!! lol!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

holy smokes! those clips were just amazing, haha i just adore the first one, that horse must love jumping! lol


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

No doubt ridergirl! The amount of air the horse catches is *sick*...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow. Would love to do something like this. I have jumped a 140 track on my mates grey day. It felt amazing. Thank you for sharing


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Whoa...crazy for sure...not sure if I could go quite that high!Lol!


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

omg, that first horse, and the tin pony at 1:24 are amazing!!!!! I'm stealing them both!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

You need a horse with alot of heart for that stuff.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ or a horse that just likes to jump and doesnt care if it kills you!! lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty scopey dude.


----------

